# let me introduce myself



## Silvercreekhoney (Feb 22, 2017)

I am 61 years old. This last year I build a long langstroth 30 frame hive. I had a Kenya hive that was destroyed by cows. It was a big hive. It had 20 frames of brood this last summer. I have 3 langstroths deep. That are doing great. I live in Taylor Arizona in a zone 5 at about 5300 ft elevation. My winters get about -20 F some times more but mostly less. I love to archery elk hunt and my wife makes me go fishing with her. I am a scout master and love working with the youth. I want to use a bait box to catch a swarm in the high country at about 8500 ft ele. to get away from africanized drones. We don't have a big problem with them yet but every now and then they show up. What more can I say. I love God. my wife, and country.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I thought Arizona was all AHB country. I suppose altitude makes a difference. Welcome to the forum. Sounds like we share many things.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! God, Country, Bees, and family. All noble causes. Kudos to you. And least we not forget Archery hunting! 

Vance, I think the -20 winters may have something to do with it! :lpf:


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Silvercreekhoney (Feb 22, 2017)

Vance G said:


> I thought Arizona was all AHB country. I suppose altitude makes a difference. Welcome to the forum. Sounds like we share many things.


It may very well may be. but AHB swarm a lot more than normal. Hope fully the small swarms don't survive that deep snow and cold.


----------



## oldSarge (Feb 14, 2017)

Welcome from another noob to the forum. Had to give a nod from a former Prescott resident. We moved away following an Army career in the early '80s.

We've no hives yet but I have become very intersted in the long Langstroth design. Can you point me to a good source of information on this hive design?


----------



## Silvercreekhoney (Feb 22, 2017)

oldSarge said:


> Welcome from another noob to the forum. Had to give a nod from a former Prescott resident. We moved away following an Army career in the early '80s.
> 
> We've no hives yet but I have become very intersted in the long Langstroth design. Can you point me to a good source of information on this hive design?


http://horizontalhive.com/how-to-build/long-langstroth-plans.shtml 
This is where I got my plans from. Of course I never fallow them. I have 3 inches of insolation on it with hinges and a half inch deeper. My entrance is on the end not the sides. I have no bees in it yet, but come spring ll'I put in a swarm.


----------



## oldSarge (Feb 14, 2017)

Silvercreekhoney said:


> http://horizontalhive.com/how-to-build/long-langstroth-plans.shtml
> This is where I got my plans from. Of course I never fallow them. I have 3 inches of insolation on it with hinges and a half inch deeper. My entrance is on the end not the sides. I have no bees in it yet, but come spring ll'I put in a swarm.


Thanks. Just found the site. I don't know if I'll need much insulation here in southwest Georgia. We might get five or six days a year that the nighttime temps drop into the teens. Not sure if we'll be online with bees this year so I'll have all spring and fall to build two or three hives. I guess I might yet see a start earlier than that if the local beeks need to home a swarm.


----------

